# So many problems...



## BritKnee (Aug 10, 2011)

I got my electric bill  and I am NOT pleased.

When I moved into my new-to-me house, I had an issue with the place not cooling below 81* until it got dark. Well, I resealed the duct work down below and the AC seemed to work fine for a bit. Now it won't cool past 87*!!! I cannot bear this any longer. Any ideas? I don't know the first thing about AC units.


Scorpions! OMFG They are everywhere. I have caulked ALL my baseboards. I have caulked around every light fixture. In fact, they are getting stuck in the globe fixtures. I cannot seal a fan properly, because they need to sway a bit. I've had scorpions land on me because they crawled in from the attic and got hit by the fan blade! I get the creepy crawlies in my own home. What else can I do? Do they come in through pipes? I don't see how that's possible, but maybe?


The sink in my bathroom is a nightmare. It won't drain for hours. Can I remove the P-Trap and clean it out? Or maybe jam a coat hanger down in there with a hook on it to pull whatever is stopping it out? Or would this just push it further down the line causing more problems?


The GD Deer keep eating my veggies! I know I can get a permit to shoot them, but I don't want to. I just want them to leave my food alone. Go eat the wild berries!!


My dryer keeps blowing off the dryer vent hose. What gives? 


I fenced in my yard for the dogs. I'll upload some pics later. But the issues above are killin me. Please help. :[


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 10, 2011)

BritKnee said:


> I got my electric bill  and I am NOT pleased.
> 
> When I moved into my new-to-me house, I had an issue with the place not cooling below 81* until it got dark. Well, I resealed the duct work down below and the AC seemed to work fine for a bit. Now it won't cool past 87*!!! I cannot bear this any longer. Any ideas? I don't know the first thing about AC units.
> 
> ...



Hope this helps.


----------



## BritKnee (Aug 10, 2011)

As for the AC, so mean check the inside blades and see if theres leaves and debris in there?

I dont REMEMBER the scorpions, but i know of their music.  Seriously though... Im even considering getting a cat and im allergic to them. 

I will remove the trap tonight. No coat hangers! PROMISE!

This may sound pretty irrational... but I am severely creeped out by hair. my hair, your hair, the dogs hair... uck. I cringe just thinking about a strangers hair! Yikes. Someone suggested predatory animal urine? And pigs blood?!

There is a clamp! Thats what I don't understand. :[ It was so humid in my mudroom the other day I almost had an asthma attack. The air was so thick.

thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 10, 2011)

BritKnee said:


> As for the AC, so mean check the inside blades and see if theres leaves and debris in there?
> 
> I dont REMEMBER the scorpions, but i know of their music.  Seriously though... Im even considering getting a cat and im allergic to them.
> 
> ...



Gotta go, Judge Judys coming on


----------



## BridgeMan (Aug 10, 2011)

Brit, sounds like you need to consider relocating to an area with a different climate.  Pacific Northwest, particularly southern Oregon, is nice.  No scorpions, cheap electricity (everything is hydroelectric), and rarely do you need air conditioning (have used ours just 3 times so far this year, and then only an hour or two).  Oh, and did I mention that there is no state sales tax, either?


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

BridgeMan said:


> Brit, sounds like you need to consider relocating to an area with a different climate.  Pacific Northwest, particularly southern Oregon, is nice.  No scorpions, cheap electricity (everything is hydroelectric), and rarely do you need air conditioning (have used ours just 3 times so far this year, and then only an hour or two).  *Oh, and did I mention that there is no state sales tax, either?*



None in Texas!


----------



## BritKnee (Aug 11, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Gotta go, Judge Judys coming on



Ha! You're hilarious. I love it. :rofl:

I want a cat to hunt these buggers and run them off! My dogs only alert me to them, they won't kill them. I think they know better. I'm gonna put an ad out on craigslist as follows: "Looking for the meanest kitty EVER! Does your cat scratch and attack you for no reason? Does he leave 'presents' on your doorstep in the form of dead lizards, rodents, and various other once-living creatures? Are you sick of these antics? GIVE ME YOUR CAT!" :beer:

I suppose I do need a new clamp... sigh. 

I used to work at Bass Pro and we sold all kinds of smelly predator urine. Uck! And for less than 10 bucks, I can go all the way around my garden with one vial!


----------



## BritKnee (Aug 11, 2011)

BridgeMan said:


> Brit, sounds like you need to consider relocating to an area with a different climate.  Pacific Northwest, particularly southern Oregon, is nice.  No scorpions, cheap electricity (everything is hydroelectric), and rarely do you need air conditioning (have used ours just 3 times so far this year, and then only an hour or two).  Oh, and did I mention that there is no state sales tax, either?



Believe it or not, I almost moved to Portland a few years back! I have never been, but all the research I did on it made it seem like the place to be. Now that my mother is super sick, I won't be moving too far away for a while. 

I'd love to see Oregon though. I'd really like to move to Colorado. I miss that place a lot.


----------

